# New Kuhn disc mower leaking



## Egon (May 13, 2011)

I was hoping someone could shed some light on my situation. Just bought a brand new Kuhn gmd 600 hd g2 disc mower and after about 5 hours of use it had gear oil all down the cutter bar around all 6 discs. When I checked bar oil level it seemed to be overfull. Dealer came and got it and says it is not leaking anymore and is working fine. Any ideas of where the oil came from? Is it possible for the mower to force oil out of the seals without damaging them?


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

If you are saying that the oil was over full after it was leaking then I would have to say that the oil got wamed up and expanded forcing it out past the seals. Did the dealer do the pre delivery service on it? I would question the condition of those seals now and insist that they replace them as they have been stressed beyond thier design.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

overfilling your cutterbar can be worse than not putting enough in


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

Egon said:


> I was hoping someone could shed some light on my situation. Just bought a brand new Kuhn gmd 600 hd g2 disc mower and after about 5 hours of use it had gear oil all down the cutter bar around all 6 discs. When I checked bar oil level it seemed to be overfull. Dealer came and got it and says it is not leaking anymore and is working fine. Any ideas of where the oil came from? Is it possible for the mower to force oil out of the seals without damaging them?


Many dealers now have contract laborers assemble equipment. Always check the oil level before every use. Basically the dealer over-filled the cutterbar. The question is by how much? Check the color of the oil. I would request the dealer to totally change the oil. How hot did the oil get?


----------



## Egon (May 13, 2011)

The dealer did the service on the mower before we picked it up. I checked the belt tension and adjusted the lower lift arm connectors according to our tractor size but took the dealer at his word and did not check the fluid levels. I did talk to a Kuhn Rep and he says that if the oil got hot enough to cause catastrophic failure the nylon rings in bearing assembly would have melted. He also said that most likely the pressure caused the oil to be forced out around the O-rings but he did not think there was any damage done. He also suggested that the dealer check the o-rings and that all the gears were tight. I am not sure how hot the oil got but when I felt the cutterbar when I saw the oil it was definitely hotter than it should have been.


----------



## Egon (May 13, 2011)

I forgot to ask about the color of the oil. What does this tell me about the gear oil? Can I tell how hot the oil got by the color of the oil? Is there anything else that the color can tell me? Thanks!


----------



## midniteplowboyy (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm wondering how it got overfilled, they still have the fill plug on the bottom of the bar dont they? Check the upper gear box and make sure its still full of oil and not draining into the cutterbar gear box


----------

